# High School Lunch Time Issues



## bgb (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi,
I'm a senior at high school (which is 12th grade), and I have some issues with what I do at lunch.

I'm not outgoing. I do not want to talk and eat at the same time because I feel uncomfortable. 
So I end up skipping lunch and bear the time with doing homework in the library. 

I feel that my concentration is going to drop at some point if I'm going to continue skipping lunches for the rest of my senior year.

I don't want to be noticed, either; living in a superficial society, I do not want others (any high school students) to perceive me as a loner.

What do you think I should do? 
Do any of you have had the same experience?
I hope to hear from you. Anyone.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I went to the lunch room too. I usually went there and did my homework, read, and posted on SAS (a lot!). But a lot of people go in the library during their lunch period so the place is packed, but it surely beats the lunch room.


----------



## NEETGamer (Sep 1, 2015)

Off Campus and bringing your own lunch sound like the best options. My experiences were different: My freshman year, I stood out as a definite loser because of my clothes and speech so hiding anything was not my objective. The last 3 years of high school were a little better. Even made a friend or two somehow, but the feeling of never belonging has never left me.


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

I also did not eat lunch after about midway through sophomore year. If you think you can deal with it, your body will eventually get used to not having that meal and you won't even be hungry or suffer a noticeable lack of energy so long as you make sure you eat breakfast in the morning. I spent my lunch period doing homework in a quiet hallway nobody ever went down.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Have you been feeling this way ever since your first year in high school or did something happen to you that has made you anxious about this.


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

i go to the library during lunch too. maybe bring something from home to snack on? like chips or fruit? i have done that a few times cuz i get embarrassed to be carrying a lunch tray from the cafeteria to the library.

on the bright side, you get homework done during lunch so less time to spend on homework after school!


----------



## bardofthewind (Sep 4, 2015)

I really don't know what you should do, since I can relate, I Just finished highschool, and I never went to lunch except for my freshman year, after that I always went to the library, but mostly stayed in the classroom i was in because I had extended periods. I didn't like going to the library because sometimes some other classes would go in there and I would sit by myself and feel uncomfortable. I never had trouble focusing but, when you eat I think you concentrate better, so try eating if you can.


----------

